# Bad signing by Spurs?



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The Spurs haven't made many bad moves in their organization, but was teh Barry signing one of the worse?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Right now it's looking bad, but he can still pick it up and contribute a lot later in the season.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Um... no.

Although Brent has not played many minutes, that's do to the fact that he struuggled early on and Devin Brown took that opputonity and has since been playing really real. Brent lost his spot in the rotation. However, when he's in the game, the Spurs work so freakin' well. They pass better, the shot better, and they win. Even if Brent onl plays 10 minutes.

The fact is, Brent's lack of play isn't from him being a bad player, it has more to do with Devin brown playing better and getting those minutes. When that happens, the player who lost those minutes has to work to get them back and that is what Brent is currently doing.

I believe when Brent ghets under 10 minutes of play time thr Spurs are 3-4. When he plays more than 10 minutes the team is 17-3

That was froma few games back.

But signing Brent a mistake?

Heck no!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

IMHO Pop wants Barry to know the Spurs system better to give him more minutes (considering his bball IQ I guess it's more on the defensive end that on the offensive end).
I don't think Pop will try to trade him as he is the cluth shooter the Spurs didn't have in last year's playoffs.
Don't get me wrong the Spurs always shoot the 3 much better after the all star break and I think this formula will be verified once again this year.
Wait until the playoffs to see if he was a bad signing or not...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Not at all... In the playoffs could become a great signing..The impact with Pop is always hard for a player... but Barry is super talented and will be great contributor for the Spurs... I take him over Devin anyday... This is just a so so period


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

2 months doesn't mean that this is a bad signing, especially considering that he's on board for 4 years. 



What actually makes this a good signing is that the Spurs bring in character guys, Barry being one of them. You see Barry throwing hissy-fits publicly about his lack of playing time? Instead, he's approached it the professional way by saying that he's got work to do. Barry is talented, I mean, he didn't magically lose his talent, but he is having to adjust to a different system here in SA. He's played on bad teams his whole career, and this is a big change for him.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

No! This is definitley not a bad signing. It's not even 1/3 of the season gone. He needs to get accustomed to our system a little more, gain Pop's trust and then you will start to see the production come. He has picked up his production a little in the last week and he is becoming more confident in the system, both on the offensive and defensive sides of the ball. Watch, come playoff time, Barry will be contributing lots and helping guide the Spurs to a title.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With Manu hurt, this thread is very fitting. One of our best players gets hurt, and we are able to plug a proven NBA player like Brent Barry in the lineup and not lose a thing. He's gradually been playing better it seems, but Devin Brown has sprinkled in enough good performances to keep Barry's minutes for now. 



15 and 6 in Barry's start against Portland.....not bad. Pop starting him signifies that he hasn't lost faith in him.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Hopefully, this will be the jump start Barry needs. Kind of like when Rasho had those big games when Duncan was out last year. The only difference I hope is that Barry doesn't go back to sucking.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

It might have been a bad signing if the Spurs were paying him a bunch of money, but Barry signed for fairly cheap. He doesn't have enormous expectations, and by the looks of things lately, he'll be just fine. He isn't complaining about minutes, he is being a professional and doing what he can with his minutes. I think that might have been the message Pop was sending early to Barry, since he is new. Minutes on the floor are precious, so when you're on the floor, you need to be constantly playing your game and playing hard. Early in the season, sometimes you'd forget Barry was even playing. Last night, I couldn't say that once, Barry was a factor when he was on the floor.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Look at the Spurs record, you'll see it hasn't hurt them. Team success is more important then individual stats. It was a good signing in conclusion.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

BUMP.



I'm not basing this off one game (His horrid Phoenix game), rather I'm basing it off the way he's played lately. We've got him for four more years, and even right now, when he's probably going to be at his best over the next 4 years, he's not doing that well. Now, I'm not saying it was a bad signing because we needed shooters, but 2-3 years from now I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs tried to get out of this contract as well.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah, he hasn't been playing good as of late, but his shot is going to start to fall, and hopefully around playoff time he will find his groove. I think that in the 3rd year of his contract we might look to get out of it(if he isn't playing well), but it honestly wasn't a horrid signing, like the Malik Rose one. Barry will come around. Just wait.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

I definately think Brent will make a splash late in the season and in the playoffs... he hasnt been able to really get into a groove with Pop alternating between him and DB (which i'm not blaming pop caus ei love the way devin brown plays) but i think brent barry knows when his play matters and that is definately in the playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Camaro_870 said:


> I definately think Brent will make a splash late in the season and in the playoffs... he hasnt been able to really get into a groove with Pop alternating between him and DB (which i'm not blaming pop caus ei love the way devin brown plays) but i think brent barry knows when his play matters and that is definately in the playoffs


Welcome to the boards :biggrin:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I think what all of this comes down to is the fact that this is the first time in his career that Brent is having to focus more on his defense than his offense. The problem at this point is not simply having to readjust to a new system, it is altering your ENTIRE basketball philosophy.

I think the time it will take him to adjust to that, on top of the significant amount of time that it takes most to adjust to Pop's system, is what is making this process seem extra long.

That said, he is not going to have forever to adjust. He is a professional and this is his job. I think we will get there, and I agree with Koko, this time with Manu out could be the most significant time of the year for him to get in his rythym.

But if we have learned anything, it is that Pop and RC deserve our complete trust as far as personnel issues go. We have the best management in the NBA and I am exceedingly grateful for that.


----------

